

Ask HN: How do startups attract graphic designers? - Aaronontheweb

Like many developers, I suck at graphics and visual design.<p>How do I make my project / startup attractive to a designer, other than just the paycheck? How can I make it stand out as something that will really engage a designer and get them interested?
======
benrequena
<\-- Designer. How can I help?

~~~
Aaronontheweb
I'm working on a small game for Windows Phone 7 that I need some help
generating sprites and graphic content for. I have a rough spec of the
gameplay mechanics and the assets that I'd like to include.

If you're interested I would love to give you the details - my Twitter handle
is @Aaronontheweb - DM me and I'll give you the full story.

